# Shapes und Layer für Visio



## Klang (2. November 2004)

Hi @all,

weiss jemand wo ich kostenlos oder auch gegen Zahlung Shapes und Vorlagen für Visio bekomme. Am besten von den Markengeräten. Wenn ich einen Netzwerkplan zeichnen will und ich benötige einen Intel Server mit 2 Höheneinheiten, dass ich dann auch so ein Shape einbauen kann.


----------



## chili1 (26. Januar 2005)

Schau mal unter http://www.visiocafe.com/


----------

